# Fuel OHM's



## SlammedHB (Aug 5, 2008)

I Have A 95 Hardbody Single Cam.
Need To Know What The Fuel OHM's Are For The Gauge


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

for my 96, ohms for the sender unit are: full 4-7, 1/2 31-34, empty 79-84

is your gauge reading full all the time, empty all the time or just inaccurate?


----------



## SlammedHB (Aug 5, 2008)

well im gettin a fuel cell and i dont want it to read backwards...


----------

